# Happy 1st Birthday Wildhaus "G" litter!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing a very happy 1st Birthday to my boy Gideon"Karlo" and his sibs
Galena, Giselle, Gianna, Gryffon, Gianna, Glory and Genie vom Wildhaus~may your next year be as exciting as your first! :birthday:








The beginning of the bond between Karlo and Onyx~about an hour after he came home!








Getting thru the rainy spring days:









I took the afternoon off to be with birthday boy Karlo.
We walked to the vet for his weigh in...89.9#, at first the scale went to 92  
We came home and he got his gifts; another jollyball,football,grassball and holee-roller, still loves his red jollyball with the handle best! I have the larger teaserball ordered, hope I don't regret it.
Blinding sunshine today, so the pics are not great


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Jane! Happy birthday to the special boy and the whole crew! :birthday:

(Don't you wish you could borrow some puppy breath for this one day - just to reminisce! :wub


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> We came home and he got his gifts; another jollyball,football,grassball and holee-roller, still loves his red jollyball with the handle best! I have the larger teaserball ordered


I think I spot a theme here ... 

Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

:birthday:Happy Birthday Karlo!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Happy Birthday Karlo from your sister Glory B and Aunt Bretta Lee! (oh, and me  )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hey MRL, how bout some pics of miss Glory B!! 
Pretty Please....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Hey MRL, how bout some pics of miss Glory B!!
> Pretty Please....


I am SUCH a bad mom and never remember the camera except when I take those darn videos....

Maybe I'll see what I can do tomorrow in the daylight, but until then...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She looks soo good,:wub: she'll have her MACH before you know it!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Can't see the pics at work, but happy bday anyway! Hard to believe they are already a year old.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That first pic of all the pups with the "reverse skunk" stripe is wild (I've never seen that before.) I love seeing then and now pictures.

Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------

